
The $119B Sea Wall That Could Defend New York or Not - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/17/nyregion/sea-wall-nyc.html
======
ToFab123
In another life I want to own a US construction company. 119B is greater that
the gross national product of my home country. When smaller countries build
road, bridges, other pieces of infrastructure it cost a low number of
billions. Every time I read about construction in America the price is always
enormous. There is just no way a wall outside of NY are costing anywhere near
119B. I refuse to believe that. It is an abusurd amount for this

~~~
mytailorisrich
Well in the UK we're currently at £90 billion ($115B) for a 300 mile
railway...

